# sharing my internet connection for android mobile using wifi



## kiranm516 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, i have recently got samsung galaxy s2 and, i wanted to use the wifi of my dell laptop to share the internet connection.

I have a bsnl broadband connection connected using pppoe, using ethernet and my laptop has wifi, how can i use my mobile wifi to share internet 

I used intel my wifi utility and actually on the mobile shows connected but i cannot access internet

Could anyone please help me with it.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 24, 2011)

Need to be clear ...

1. I presume you do not have a router.
2. Without the router what exactly do you want .....

A . be able to use internet on your mobile wirelessly
B. be able to use internet on your laptop wirelessly

You would need a router in all probability to use the wifi. You can how ever use your mobile internet (EDGE or 3G) to be used on your laptop wirelessly. There is an option called "Portable Wi Fi Hotspot" on the mobile, if you turn that off your mobile becomes a wifi hotspot which can be detected in any wifi enabled device like your laptop. All you need to do is to connect it then.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 24, 2011)

Use connectify


----------



## kiranm516 (Oct 24, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Need to be clear ...
> 
> 1. I presume you do not have a router.
> 2. Without the router what exactly do you want .....
> ...


I don't have any router i use Ethernet connection for internet to connect to my laptop, i want use my laptop wifi as a hotspot.

If i buy a wireless router can i use the bsnl pppoe connection on both laptop and android,



mithun_mrg said:


> Use connectify


It's not working correctly bro, the phone is connected but i cannot access the interent, does i need to change any settings in my network connections or any firewall setting


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 24, 2011)

i assume ur dialing for internet change the connection type to pppoe mode in the modem & set the userid & password so that it connects automatically then try connecting  the phone using conectify

Download & install connectify
Click on the connectify icon in taskbar to configure the access point
WiFi in the field Name, enter the name (SSID) of the hotspot that you create
Choose a password
Scroll and select Internet network connection that you currently use to connect to the Internet and want to share via the wireless network
Finally, click on the Start button hotspot
The access point is now started and active
Finally connect the phone


----------

